# More good news about buying property



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I thought this deserved a thread of it's own, for a couple of days at least. Not only is property getting cheaper and cheaper, but according to the Spanish housing Minister buyers will be given more guarantees when buying.

_As part of a package of legal reforms to be steered through the Spanish parliament this month, for any property being sold the local council will be obliged to provide a document stating clearly its boundaries, the category of land on which it stands, its access to services including water and electricity, and details of its planning approval. _

But be careful. The reforms are not yet in place.

Full article from the Telegraph

Spanish housing minister appeals to British buyers to return - Telegraph


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Accepting that 'Cynical' should be my middle name I quote, albeit selectively, from the article:

"If someone buys a house with all the correct paperwork, Mrs Corredor said, they could be assured of its legality."

So, 'Mrs' Corredor, that presumably means a building licence with details published in the BOP, licence of first occupation and registration in the property registry and Catastro. Well, the Priors in Vera had all of those but it didn't prevent your cronies from the Junta de Andalucía declaring the property illegal and demolishing it so perhaps you should try telling it to the fairies that live at the bottom of what used to be their garden.

What guarantee would there be that the 'document' issued by the local town hall would not subsequently be declared invalid in the same way that legitimately obtained building licences have been. Anyway there is already the possibility of applying for 'Certificado de Ausencia de Expediente Sancionador y Antigüedad Municipal' but most municipalities have now become too afraid of their own shadows to risk issuing one.

It will take more than a few glib promises from a minor member of a discredited socialist government to restore the faith of prospective foreign property purchasers in the Spanish property market.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> Accepting that 'Cynical' should be my middle name I quote, albeit selectively, from the article:
> 
> "If someone buys a house with all the correct paperwork, Mrs Corredor said, they could be assured of its legality."
> 
> ...


I see this post caught you at one of your more cheerful moments 

I too am sceptical, but at least they are recognising the problem exists and something should be done. Let's see what happens. Maybe nothing. Maybe something, but not enough. Maybe we'll be on the road to sorting the problems on this area out.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I see this post caught you at one of your more cheerful moments
> 
> I too am sceptical, but at least they are recognising the problem exists and something should be done. Let's see what happens. Maybe nothing. Maybe something, but not enough. Maybe we'll be on the road to sorting the problems on this area out.


It's good news indeed that the problem is being acknowledged and tackled. But of course there are still a few bent PP mayors kicking around to keep the wheels of corruption turning (Oops! there goes another one! El alcalde de Boadilla presenta su dimisión tras ser imputado en el 'caso Gürtel' · ELPAÍS.com).


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I have to admit that I do enjoy your double act it's just that it is sometimes difficult to ascertain who is working whom!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> I have to admit that I do enjoy your double act it's just that it is sometimes difficult to ascertain who is working whom!


You think just because more than one person disagrees with you, they must be working in tandem?  That's the first sign of paranoia!

P-W and I agree on some things, we disagree on others. Start a thread on homeopathic medicine and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I don't think I am the one who is paranoid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> I have to admit that I do enjoy your double act it's just that it is sometimes difficult to ascertain who is working whom!


 
So glad you enjoyed the double act Beachcomber!

Jojo, xabiachica and Stravinsky will be going round later selling tickets for the full show. However, we're not too sure how much for.

How much are you and mrypg9 going to charge? Really liked your double act on the _black money thread_

That's all for now folks!
:yo: :yo: :yo: :yo:


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Ours is a class act. I don't think anyone could afford us.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So glad you enjoyed the double act Beachcomber!
> 
> Jojo, xabiachica and Stravinsky will be going round later selling tickets for the full show. However, we're not too sure how much for.
> 
> ...


but if we sold tickets, wouldn't we have to declare it


----------

